# Fluval Flex Intake Modifications



## Thelongsnail (Dec 2, 2015)

Fluval actually makes intake screens that you just clip on - I think some of the newer tanks actually come with them?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fluval-Rep...1542654488&sr=8-5&keywords=fluval+flex+filter

Hope this helps - they should be available in the US if the tanks are?


----------



## Smooshface (May 26, 2016)

Thelongsnail said:


> Fluval actually makes intake screens that you just clip on - I think some of the newer tanks actually come with them?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fluval-Rep...1542654488&sr=8-5&keywords=fluval+flex+filter
> 
> Hope this helps - they should be available in the US if the tanks are?


Well look there, that could be very helpful, aside from baby shrimp, that would work very well.



Thelongsnail said:


> Fluval actually makes intake screens that you just clip on - I think some of the newer tanks actually come with them?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fluval-Rep...1542654488&sr=8-5&keywords=fluval+flex+filter
> 
> Hope this helps - they should be available in the US if the tanks are?


And it doesn't appear to be for sale in America. Maybe the new ones come with it already?


----------



## Smooshface (May 26, 2016)

I grabbed the tank today and it looke like the new improved intakes are part of the build by default, so that's fantastic! Probably the only concern would be for baby shrimp


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Curious if some filter floss stuffed in the add on screen would work for keeping out the baby shrimp?


----------



## Smooshface (May 26, 2016)

Immortal1 said:


> Curious if some filter floss stuffed in the add on screen would work for keeping out the baby shrimp?



I think it would, however, the question is, how would you get it to stay in that area, as there's a big open chamber behind those intakes, and also, while I love a good water polishing as much as the next person, that'll impede flow and may trap a lot of the stuff that I would prefer hit my normal filtration at the middle. I do plan to run the sponge, bio rings, and then some purigen in the back filter compartment when I set it up, I'd like for that to get sufficient use.


----------



## Nems (Oct 30, 2018)

Sutff an aqua clear filter sponge behind the screen. You might be able to squeeze in some polyfil between the screen and sponge. Hope this helps









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brothermist (Apr 27, 2015)

Just a heads up... The newer Flex tanks do come with the intake covers in the box now. Also, if you email Fluval and let them know you have a Flex and ask about the intake covers they have been shipping them out for free to owners of older Flex tanks.


----------



## Smooshface (May 26, 2016)

Brothermist said:


> Just a heads up... The newer Flex tanks do come with the intake covers in the box now. Also, if you email Fluval and let them know you have a Flex and ask about the intake covers they have been shipping them out for free to owners of older Flex tanks.


That's awesome, so really the only thing that would get back there now would be baby shrimp, potentially, or I guess maybe newly hatched fry could as well.


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

I cut a small section of screen from a tank divider I got at PetSmart and superglued it to the inside of the intake covers. I haven't found any shrimplets in the back compartments while using them.


----------



## Smooshface (May 26, 2016)

Ooh, that's nice, that looks fantastic, great idea.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

MCFC said:


> I cut a small section of screen from a tank divider I got at PetSmart and superglued it to the inside of the intake covers. I haven't found any shrimplets in the back compartments while using them.


Does the screen clog easily?


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

SueD said:


> Does the screen clog easily?




They haven’t needed to be cleared once, so I’d say they don’t clog at all haha  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooshface (May 26, 2016)

MCFC said:


> They haven’t needed to be cleared once, so I’d say they don’t clog at all haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome, have you noticed a significant decrease in flow.


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

Smooshface said:


> That's awesome, have you noticed a significant decrease in flow.


Nope. No issues at all.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Reviving this thread from last year because that tank divider plastic is a terrific DIY material for planted tank hobbyists. Especially those with shrimp or smaller fish.


----------

